# Screen printing business plan



## da_real_nikoi (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi!

My name is Nikki. I have come upon this great opportunity to acquire the screen printing business where I usually get my shirts printed. Now, it's just a matter of coming up with the funds to purchase the business and have some cash flow to finance the business. 

I don't have much saved up and all I could think of is applying for a business loan. Here in Canada, there is a national charity called Canadian Youth Business Foundation that helps young entrepreneurs to launch their business. I have checked it out and I think it's the way to go. I just need to come up with a solid business plan so I can get approved for the start-up loan. 

Does anyone know/have a business plan sample for a screen printing business? Any help would be greatly appreciated! 


Thanks!


----------



## hdem (Mar 1, 2008)

1.) Learn the ins and outs of screen printing to make sure you understand it.

2.) Ask about their current and historical sales and profits along with their overhead. You need to know this to make sure it's a profitable business.

3.) Mention ways you would promote the business to make it sound like you are innovative. Also mention ways you can make the business more efficient and profitable.

my laptop is about to die so if I think of more I'll add on later!


----------



## 73eyes (Jan 22, 2010)

If you're going to be banking around for a business loan, the "Business Plan Pro" program can be pretty helpful for formulating a business plan. It comes with a couple books on starting / acquiring a business as well. Its about $100, but money well spent if it helps get the loan you need.


----------

